# Halloween Invite 2009



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well just finished this today. Looking forward to the party this year. We took last year off, sorta. We had a party for the kiddies instead of the adults. Back to the adult pahty this year though. Anyway I created this on PS just wanted something graphic. Hope you like it. Oh I had to remove some of the info, hence the blocks and such.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I couldn't quite make out that phone number there at the bottom, dub

I like the look of this, particularly the skellie head with the moonshine


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

nice job original and slick!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks alot. Now if I can just pull everything together before then....


----------



## Hungryforblood (Sep 20, 2009)

awesome


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hungryforblood said:


> awesome


Thanks Hungryforblood...i'm hungry for beer think I'll go drink one...Peace!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

dubbax3 said:


> Thanks Hungryforblood...i'm hungry for beer think I'll go drink one...Peace!


After further review I shouldve maybe said thirsty but I like heavy beer so hungry could work too


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

Really love this one!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice! Looks like a fun party!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool invite.


----------

